# redrilling BBS RS111



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

*redrilling BBS RS111 (nightmare)*

Recently purchased a set of RSs that have a centerbore of 65.1 and are 5x108. Im concerned about redrilling because the lug holes are already so close to the centerbore. Have any of you guys redrilled this specific set before? Ik it's only gonna change 4mm per hole but still idk if its possible.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

You redrilling to 5x112? That would move the holes away from the center bore. No? In that scenario wouldnt they insert/fill and redrill roughly in the same area? You backpad is fine for that. Not sure you can drill dual holes tho. I dual drilled my style 5's but thats because my backpad is fully flat.

Post 56 going from 5x120 to 5x112. Coming in towards center bore
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7090410-BBS-Style-5-s/page2

You sir i believe are going out


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

my bad i didn't even say, redrilling to 5x100


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

From a pcd perspective you would be fine. But it may screw up your hex screw part if you have to drill into that. So i cant tell


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

well I sent them off. I should get them back in a week or two and we'll see, just need to get tuner lugs and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Bill Gelinas (Mar 1, 2015)

*BEFORE YOU REDRILL the RS111 contact me !!!*

Hey glad to see you have a set of RS wheels, I actually was going to purchase the ones you bought.....but another issue kept me from doing so, But anyway if you have not actually redrilled them out can you contact me asap I have a set of same wheel. and Need desperately one of your as its the bolt pattern I need. I have one that's not the right bolt pattern that I could swap with yours to redrill. I know this is kind of a favour to me but I will make it worth your while if you want to swap centers. $$$$ There is nothing wrong with mine but it would be a shame to modify one of yours when I have one here you could redrill and I could end up with a set.....that is correct I just can't find one anywhere, The swap may just pay for your redrilling costs !!!
Call me 519-623-0142 or email me [email protected] thanks !


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

So I had my GF pick them up today and was disappointed to see this, I'm pretty sure I said fill and redrill. However he clocked and re drilled them and the backs aren't flat. I guess I'll have to take them back and get him to weld up the back and mill it back flat. I'm sorry Bill I just now seen your reply, did you try to PM me?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

That totally sucks...


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Who does that? Honestly? If it's not a flat backpad this is always a bad idea...


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

I called him up today and he's gonna fix them for $50. He said welding the valleys up and milling them down would be about 3hrs of labor and he doesn't want me to have to pay that. So he's gonna try and figure out a way to shim them up flat with minimal welding. Really wish I would have just shipped them to Rotiform.


----------



## Bill Gelinas (Mar 1, 2015)

*ouch that is not cool*

I am new to forum and checked several times and did not see my post did not know if you even saw my request. That's too bad wish I had caught you in time. Still looking for one.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

apope930 said:


> I called him up today and he's gonna fix them for $50. He said welding the valleys up and milling them down would be about 3hrs of labor and he doesn't want me to have to pay that. So he's gonna try and figure out a way to shim them up flat with minimal welding. Really wish I would have just shipped them to Rotiform.


I wonder what kind of "shimming" they're going to do, that would be any less work than 3 hours of labor? 

I hope it all works out for you, but it sounds like they're kludging something together when they already know what the correct solution is. It's twice in a row that they've done the shortcut instead of the proper job.


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

I ended up shipping them over to Paul at Ehrlich Wheel Works. Im confident he knows what he's doing and his work shows it. The cost will offset the deal I got on the wheels in the first place but oh well, live and learn. I just hope I can pick them up and assemble before SOWO!


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

All I can say is wow, Paul was very helpful and really knocked it outta the park on the faces.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

